
George Floyd Updates: Former Minneapolis Officer Is Charged with Murder - pwg
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/29/us/george-floyd-minneapolis-protests.html
======
throwawaysea
There's also a video from a new angle of the arrest (of George Floyd). TRIGGER
WARNING, this video is graphic and difficult to watch:
[https://www.nbcnews.com/video/george-floyd-arrest-video-
show...](https://www.nbcnews.com/video/george-floyd-arrest-video-shows-
another-angle-with-multiple-officers-84081221791)

The formal complaint to the court and charges can be found at: [PDF]
[https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/6933246/Derek-
Cha...](https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/6933246/Derek-Chauvin-
Complaint.pdf)

